# Coast Starlight question



## Roger Cole (Jul 7, 2017)

Next month, our group of four will be riding the northbound Coast Starlight. We are ticketed through to Emeryville. Is the Oakland station better (from a safety standpoint and for ease of catching a taxi) or is the Emeryville station better. It's a toss-up to our hotel from either station. Also, is BART relatively safe during the day? I've read of a couple recent incidents that occurred after dark.


----------



## desertflyer (Jul 7, 2017)

Oakland and Emeryville stations are about the same in terms of safety and cabs. There aren't always cabs sitting waiting at either. I would highly recommend using Uber or Lyft. You won't have to worry about payment or shady cabs.

As for BART, it's about as safe as it's ever been. The most notable incidents recently didn't happen after dark, though. Don't flash money, phones, or expensive cameras and you should be fine.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Jul 7, 2017)

The Emeryville Station has always served me well. It's a well staffed station with plenty of indoor seating.

I also second the Uber suggestion, I've had great experience with Uber in that area.

The Bart stations around Emeryville feel a little iffy for sure... But there's usually a decent amount of people at the stations and there's usually security / staff around the turnstiles.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 7, 2017)

Speaking of Uber, is it true that they dont accept tips?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 7, 2017)

I don't know if Uber drivers can't accept direct tips, but I believe you can include it in your profile or payment. You pay via the app anyway.

As far as the CS question: You mentioned BART. If you're headed to a hotel in San Francisco, why not MODIFY your reservation to include the Amtrak Thruway bus across the Bay? :huh: Then if necessary, you can take BART from there.


----------



## BCL (Jul 7, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> Speaking of Uber, is it true that they dont accept tips?


They accept tips now, either through the app or with cash. You even have 30 days to add a tip.

https://help.uber.com/h/8459a496-5ed2-4f9d-b15c-d8afd9ccf34f


----------



## BCL (Jul 7, 2017)

Honestly I'd say I've had no issues taking BART, but with anything there are always exceptions. I've seen a few incidents on BART that made me uncomfortable, including a clearly mentally ill homeless woman threatening to cut up another passenger. There have been a few instances of teenagers ganging up on passengers and stealing their stuff. This is stuff that can happen on any public transportation system or on the street, so definitely be aware.

I wouldn't necessarily say that the Jack London is that bad, but it's a public place and there's a lot more stuff around there than Emeryville. So there's good stuff there (like the restaurant/bar Plank) but it's also a gathering point for kids with nothing else to do. I'd definitely be aware of my surroundings, especially at night.

The stations at Emeryville and Oakland were built around the same time, but Emeryville is the terminus of the Coast Starlight because of the position of the Oakland rail yard. This won't affect you on the CS, but that's traffic that Emeryville gets that Oakland-JLS doesn't get. They're both reasonably clean, although Emeryville is kind of isolated. There's stuff around there, but it's mostly an industrial neighborhood, although with lots of new multistory residential apartments and condos.


----------



## leemell (Jul 7, 2017)

BCL said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > The stations at Emeryville and Oakland were built around the same time, but Emeryville is the terminus of the Coast Starlight because of the position of the Oakland rail yard. This won't affect you on the CS, but that's traffic that Emeryville gets that Oakland-JLS doesn't get.
> ...


----------



## BCL (Jul 7, 2017)

leemell said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > BCL said:
> ...


Uh yeah. I typed in Coast Starlight when I meant California Zephyr.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jul 16, 2017)

I find either station good, though there is a lot of construction around the Emeryville station right now.


----------



## PacificStarlight (Jul 20, 2017)

Last time I had the pleasure of visiting Oakland Station, the friendly folks down at Oakland PD were "escorting" someone out of the station. OPD gave him the full treatment, guy didn't even have to use his feet! ^_^


----------



## seat38a (Jul 26, 2017)

Rail Freak said:


> Speaking of Uber, is it true that they dont accept tips?


The driver will rate you down if you don't tip. It's the most retarded thing since they implemented rating system for the driver to rate the rider. This has been going on way before the new apps have the tipping feature.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 16, 2017)

Good to know thanks

Sent from my LGMS210 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------

